# Getting into concentrates, or BHO I think it's called



## Mike Young (Aug 7, 2013)

A good friend of mine has finally convinced me to jump on the concentrate train. The taste is incredible, and the high is as well. We have a guy that makes the stuff (legally) in a warehouse type setting, so I'll always have supply. My question is... These vaporizer rigs (not electric, but the kind you heat up with a torch) are fucking CRAZY expensive. Was wondering if anyone was knowledgeable about this kind of stuff? My wife is a bit of a klutz, and I'm not ready to spend several hundred dollars on a rig that she will inevitably knock off the table into a pile of rubbish. I was considering an electric vape, but my friend says it just isn't the same. Is there something special about this glass, or can I get away with just buying cheap & replacing every so often. Here's the style I'm after. http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/dirty-rico-glass-1/aqua-lab-tech-mini-10-arm-apocoline-vapor-rig.html This is the cheapest one I could find. I see this style sold at the gas station, but it's undoubtedly of poor quality. Any help is appreciated. Edit: I didn't post this in the glass section, because it looks pretty dead over there.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

get yourself a G-pen its made for oils and concentrates and it RIPS! I use one myself and your wife isnt going to bust it up if it hits the floor. NO your not going to get the HUGE cloud you would get off of a glass piece with a nail or plate but you will still get a nice satisfying hit and its portable

http://www.vapornation.com/g-pen-vaporizer.html?gclid=CNWb65HM7LgCFUJlMgod9wwAng


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

quick video for you to get an idea
[video=youtube;6EYMR1jBUmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EYMR1jBUmk[/video]


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

even better yet, I forgot about the micro G-pen which you and your wife could each have your own and they work great for concentrates too
[video=youtube;nLdkVn643ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLdkVn643ek[/video]


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 7, 2013)

HankDank, thanks for the info. I've used the vape pens, and like you say, not gonna get the huge cloud. I'm looking for something for home use, and I want to get lungers! What's your opinion on buying a cheap glass piece from the gas station? I know it's not as fancy as the aqualab shit, but will I notice a huge dif in quality of smoke?


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

well if you can find a cheap piece for concentrates at a gas station, i'd say go for it. Of course your going to notice a slight difference in smoke from a quality pieces vs a cheapo but it will still hit naturally. 
Can always go with something like this 
http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/12-GG-STRAIGHT-BASE-COLOR_p_651.htmll
and add this
http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/29MM-Oil-Rig-w-GR2-Titanium-Pin_p_925.html
or a cheapo nail like this
http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/Oil-Rig-19mm_p_614.html


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

here you go bro, this is a good deal i think for a cheap concentrate bong that will hit good i think
http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/22-1-PERC-GREEN-Base-Water-Pipe-W-Concentrate-Kit_p_1184.html

http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/BUBBLER-WITH-CONCENTRATE-DOME-NAIL_p_654.html


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 7, 2013)

HankDank said:


> here you go bro, this is a good deal i think for a cheap concentrate bong that will hit good i think
> http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/22-1-PERC-GREEN-Base-Water-Pipe-W-Concentrate-Kit_p_1184.html
> 
> http://www.aaaglasspipes.com/BUBBLER-WITH-CONCENTRATE-DOME-NAIL_p_654.html


Dewd! Thanks brotha! This is way more the price range I was thinking. My buddy is kind of an elitist on the subject, and hence only recommends the highest quality anything. I have no problem spending 100, 200 tops on a piece. Seemed base the base for what I was looking for on aquatech started at 260, and averaged probably 500. I'm a cheap bastard in certain areas, lol. Thanks again man for your help!


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah trust me I know what you mean and of course id always recommend a higher quality piece if its affordable but if you need a piece you would'nt be heart broken over having busted on accident then for sure thats the way I would go. I would recommend getting a titanium nail instead of a glass one when you get the chance but either of those two starter pieces should do you just fine for a while. Your friend may diss your piece but who cares, if it serves its purpose and hits hard then thats all that matters in the end


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 7, 2013)

One last thing. I'm kind of a diy guy, actually very much a diy guy. What about buying a titanium nail/glass dome & building my own contraption around it? Has it been done before? Not because I'm a cheap bastard, but because I'm an innovative cheap bastard. Hehehe.


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 7, 2013)

HankDank said:


> Yeah trust me I know what you mean and of course id always recommend a higher quality piece if its affordable but if you need a piece you would'nt be heart broken over having busted on accident then for sure thats the way I would go. I would recommend getting a titanium nail instead of a glass one when you get the chance but either of those two starter pieces should do you just fine for a while. Your friend may diss your piece but who cares, if it serves its purpose and hits hard then thats all that matters in the end


Shit, so if I buy the titanium nail separate, it'll fit into any piece I buy from them? Considering it's a concentrate type setup... I might just do that. My biggest concern with buying on the cheap was the nail.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah if you buy a good nail/dome you can pretty much put it on any piece you want. Just remember the millimeter of the nails base, needs to match up with an appropriate size glass on glass down stem. Other than that you can DIY all you want or mix and match or whatever you feel like doing


----------



## NightRiderCO (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree that the Micro G pen is the shiznit for what you are looking to do. You get 2 of them per box w/ charger, and they can be found anywhere from $65-$100. (Perfect for the mobile dabber) Now if you are looking for a DIY home-rig buy yourself a domeless GR2 TI nail like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14mm-Domeless-Titanium-Nail-Grade-2-Black-Ceramic-Adapter-Included-NEW-/251266747858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a80aa4dd2, and then you can buy a cheap lil 14mm bubbler to put the nail and and rip away. $18 TI nail + $30 cheapo bubbler = $50 brand new dab rig


----------



## HankDank (Aug 9, 2013)

kingcron22 said:


> BHO is some crazy stuff. i had my first experience with it on a bachelor party weekend in New Orleans. Met some people at a club and they offered to let my friend and i go with them to smoke in their car. I didn't even know what BHO was at the time and i was pretty wasted but i was pretty sure i was smoking crack. The butane torch, the foil, a piece like i'd never seen before. It all fueled my paranoia. On top of that, my buddy decides to jump out of the car and takes off. I have a bum knee so i lose him and his phone was dead. now i'm with 3 strangers, having just smoked god knows what, in a place i don't know. Finally made it back to the house and my buddy was dripping in sweat, said he didn't' know how he got there and couldn't stop moving his foot.
> 
> In his defense, he doesn't even smoke weed for the most part so the BHO just hit him like a ton of bricks. For me the experience was great besides the extreme paranoia. It probably would have been a very relaxing high in a more comfortable environment.


Man that sucks, I lived in N.O pre Katrina, was only 5 miles from downtown and the famous burbon street. Sucks your buddy freaked out, one of my FAVORITE things to do down there was smoke out and then go and hang out with new people downtown. So much culture and so many friendly people made it such a GREAT time!


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 14, 2013)

Got a package today. 60 grams of concentrate (variety pack) and 6 x 100mg weekenders. Cause there's no way in hell I'm taking jone of these on a school night, lol. Got a titanium nail as well. Waiting on a piece, but made a makeshift rig for the time being. This shit is smoove!


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 26, 2013)

My piece has arrived.  This shit hits like nobody's business. If you like smoking weed & haven't done dabs, you seriously owe it to yourself to do so. (If you have the ability to. Not saying go to great lengths or anything.) It tastes soodamngood, one word! It's twice as strong as anything you're smokin', and it's made from the trim! The glass is expensive, but if enough people try this, they'll be wanting rumpelstiltskin to spin their buds into gold. I'm THAT high! Rumpelstiltskin references!


----------



## Mike Young (Aug 26, 2013)

Also in the pic, that's Rampant IPA from New Belgium. It packs a whopping 8.5 abv, and tastes delicious!


----------



## NightRiderCO (Aug 31, 2013)

Wait till you find some nug run shatter, you will not want to go back. Dabs are efficient and taste awesome


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

Are a lot of people jumping on concentrates?


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn dude hank straight hooked you up. Lol


----------



## Nizza (Sep 20, 2013)

i had a liquid pad for my volcano that worked nice, it just gets crappy after a while. Its sort of like a stainless mesh pad that goes instead of the screen and you use it like a normal volcano, pretty cool IMO


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 23, 2013)

greengrowthexpert said:


> Damn dude hank straight hooked you up. Lol


forreal! 

grats on the piece man...let a buddy borrow mine and a cop smashed it.. so i'm in the market for one. now hank has hooked me up cause this site is cheap as hell! hopefully the quality doesn't reflect the price.


----------

